# Horror Nummern



## Michael22 (18 Mai 2004)

Nochmal ne Frage vom Laien,
das neue Gesetz verbietet unbegrenzte Einwahlgebühren für 0190 und 0900 Nummern.

ABER: Es gibt doch noch diese 0192 0137 ...... für diese gilt dieses GESETZ NICHT. Das bedeutet doch ein eingeschlichener Dialer kann sich ne Sekunde einwählen und ich muss 1000 Euro zahlen?
Ist das so? Kann man sich dagegn wehren.

Danke


----------



## Heiko (18 Mai 2004)

0192 waren noch nie Dialernummern, sondern Knotennummern für Onlineeinwahlen.
Wenn sich darüber ein Dialer einwählt, so ist das per se illegal. Ein Dialer hat die Gasse 0900-9 zu verwenden.


----------

